# batterystats.bin file



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok we all know we need to calibrate the battery after each ROM flash now me I am always thinking outside the box but sometimes can't answer my own questions. Battery bin file is deleted so another one can be generated but here is my question. Do one really good charge, delete file, drain and charge to 100% and now make a copy of the batterystats.bin file and if you ever flash a new Rom instead of repeating this process just reuse the file. Is this possible or should I stop thinking?..... Please only answer if you know for sure I can make guesses.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

That won't work. That file gets different data from different roms, kernels, rom settings, governors, and other things. So how one rom trains it would be different than how another one trains it. Think of it as a profiling of how your exact setup is expected to perform - when you flash a rom, your exact setup probably just dramatically changed.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool was thinking it was more how much power a battery can hold. 0 - 100 not thinking it had to link anything to the Rom itself. I plan on doing it my next two clean flashes and will report if battery stays same 
Edit: just thinking I would say a kernel has a lot to do with battery drain wonder why I never see anyone say to calibrate your battery after a kernel flash.....


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Cool was thinking it was more how much power a battery can hold. 0 - 100 not thinking it had to link anything to the Rom itself. I plan on doing it my next two clean flashes and will report if battery stays same
> Edit: just thinking I would say a kernel has a lot to do with battery drain wonder *why I never see anyone say to calibrate your battery after a kernel flash*.....


You should calibrate your battery after a kernel flash :androidwink:


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> That won't work. That file gets different data from different roms, kernels, rom settings, governors, and other things. So how one rom trains it would be different than how another one trains it. Think of it as a profiling of how your exact setup is expected to perform - when you flash a rom, your exact setup probably just dramatically changed.


What if someone/the rom dev were to create a "stock" version of the file after they flashed the rom and recal'd but then posted it for others to use?


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

there would be no "stock" version as it is going to depend on your individual battery.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok just tested this out, I did the calibration and saved file on SD card I cleared all data and flashed from BAMF forever to touch my BAMF then I took the file I had saved and copied it over the other. I am seeing stable and similar battery life without having to redo the entire process.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Ok just tested this out, I did the calibration and saved file on SD card I cleared all data and flashed from BAMF forever to touch my BAMF then I took the file I had saved and copied it over the other. I am seeing stable and similar battery life without having to redo the entire process.


Wow that's great to know! So it's definitely a valid theory!

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

Guys I'm still a noob, I searched the forums for my answer but didn't find it... I just bought an extended bat and still can't figure out how to calibrate it or the steps I have to take. I charged it to 100% for about 10 hrs before use, killed it and repeated the steps 3 more times. But didn't calibrate battery, or I think I didn't... Thanks


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Ok just tested this out, I did the calibration and saved file on SD card I cleared all data and flashed from BAMF forever to touch my BAMF then I took the file I had saved and copied it over the other. I am seeing stable and similar battery life without having to redo the entire process.


The way it works, you don't HAVE to calibrate your battery. You can start out with the worst possible battery stats and go from there (possibly expect ~50% in the worst-case scenario). However, over time, it will adjust as you get more data and it will start working well. Now on the other hand, you can also do exactly what you did and see absolutely nothing wrong. Why? Well, very well could be that not a whole lot changed. These battery stats are very forgiving and, as I previously explained, "self-healing".

Think of battery stats as being similar to your recorded stats on how good gas mileage your car gets. If you do exactly the same thing every time (slowly accelerate, stop at all the same stop signs, etc.), well, after you do it a few times, you have a VERY good idea what kind of gas mileage you're going to get. However, if you start driving uphill in the mountains or in gravel instead of on concrete, or in the city instead of on the highway, or with premium instead of economy gasoline, well, you're going to see different gas mileage. Will it drop from an average of 32mpg to 26mpg? Very possible. However, you don't really know. So maybe based on your initial experiences, you assume it's going to be 26 but it actually ends up being 24. Now back to your battery stats. The stats say, while your phone always does the same things, this is what happens. But once you start doing different things, it doesn't know but it can guess. Can it guess well? Sometimes! But sometimes it can be very wrong as well.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

fparedes070 said:


> Guys I'm still a noob, I searched the forums for my answer but didn't find it... I just bought an extended bat and still can't figure out how to calibrate it or the steps I have to take. I charged it to 100% for about 10 hrs before use, killed it and repeated the steps 3 more times. But didn't calibrate battery, or I think I didn't... Thanks


There is no difference between calibrating an extended battery versus a standard battery.

On a side note, if you wish to continue this conversation, please create a new thread. This thread is not about how to calibrate a battery - this thread is more about how to avoid calibrating a battery with the help of a ROM distribution (or some other tool).


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I will take a few days on this Rom but I will continue using as normal. So I don't take it easy on it.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

The ROM starts on install with a clean file, or the BAMF ROM anyway. Building that file by not calibrating might work just as good.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> The ROM starts on install with a clean file, or the BAMF ROM anyway. Building that file by not calibrating might work just as good.


Eventually it will be the same - yes.


----------

